# Dog Houses



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Does you Golden have a dog house outside and does he ever get into it?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes mine have a dog house. It's about 900 sq feet, 2 bedroom, 1 bath...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

3800 Sq Ft Ranch Style, 4 bdrm, 3 bath, 2 kitchens, large shop. LOLOLOLOL

And eventually the Kauai house.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Of course my dogs have a dog house. It is a 4 bedroom victorian, two story, with attached garage. They let me stay there too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I voted yes. Yes there is a dog house. Lucky has never set foot in it. My kids love to play in it though.

Years back, I did have an outside dog and the dog house was actually his. He never set foot in it either. He slept on our covered porch or under a shrub. That house must be haunted or something....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a dog house in the yard. My husband and son actually built it, the dogs have never stepped foot in it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, my kids have a dog house outside. They love it. They also have doorless crates (kinda like dogs houses) inside that they love as well.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The only house my guys have is a 5 bedroom, 3 bathroom with a total of 3200 SF on an acre of fenced property and a 4 bay garage! We did have an outside kennel but never used it - last winter it blew to the other side of the yard (yes, blew!!!!!) so ended up giving it away to whoever would take it out of the yard.

When I hear "doghouses" I think of hounds tied up to their doghouses on great big chains, are thrown roadkill and are off their chains only during the annual deer hunts! I'm sure that there are "nice dog houses" but not for my guys! Hey, we bought our home as it was more "dog friendly"!!!!:--appalled:


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep, 2800 sq ft 3 br, 2.5 baths and it comes with a maid (that be me) to 
attend to their every wish.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have one for decoration that is too small for our dogs anyway! He got it off a friend before he even met me, and it's just cute in the yard.

So, no, we do not...


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Canines are pack creatures - they need to be inside with their family.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine have a really nice dog house....4,000 square feet with 35 acres and two ponds, leather furniture....all just for them! Plus they have two people that wait on them hand and foot all day long.

They're rarely outside more than an hour at a time (10x a day), so they have no use for a conventional "dog house"!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Funny you should ask....I've got one that a friend gave me & I thought Max might like it in the back yard for shade & relaxing. I didn't want to put it out there while he was still so little & we were crate training, so it's still sitting the garage. Now, after reading these comments, I guess he'll be stuck with the 1,600 sq. ft., 2 bedroom he's already taken over. Poor baby.... :curtain:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Mine have a really nice dog house....4,000 square feet with 35 acres and two ponds, leather furniture....all just for them! Plus they have two people that wait on them hand and foot all day long.
> 
> They're rarely outside more than an hour at a time (10x a day), so they have no use for a conventional "dog house"!


Was it you that had a big, nice dog house for the Newfs? I swear I remember seing pictures of a lot of big black dogs in a big dog house, but I may be making that up? 

I saw on some tv show once they were building a dog house with A/C. I think Gus would like that. I've thought about building a doggie shelter somewhere in the yard for them to hang out in. When it's warm enough (but not so hot I have to have the air on in the house), I just leave the back door open and the dogs can come in and out as they please. And they normally just lay in the yard. So maybe they don't care too much about having a house anyway!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No. Never would keep a dog in a dog house.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> No. Never would keep a dog in a dog house.



Yep, those are reserved for us DH's, right?:doh::doh:


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

We have a hulking great big one in our front room for Marley, I felt bad that he used ot go and sleep in the bottom shelf of the coat closet so made my fiance go and buy this one. Marley has been in it about 3 times!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

YES AND Mr T LOVES IT
WINTER TIME WE PUT FRESH STRAW
HE ALSO HAS HIS OWN PRIVATE SUMMER COTTAGE ...
AND 1 X HOUSE HE SHARES WITH HIS HUMANS 
SO IN TOTAL ... 
Mr T OWNS 3 HOUSES


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We have two dog houses in the back yard. They used to get used during the day by the two dogs we had before Merlin. Unless it was raining....or cold....or too hot......

My cat goes in them sometimes.....and Merlin likes to stand on top of them, but he's never been inside them! I have never left him outside while we are gone!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I just realized you can see the tops of the dog houses in my sig pic.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My grandma's dogs had doghouses. One was a cocker named Rusty. He'd go in and shut the door if he didn't want company (probably didn't want to be pestered by me at 5!)
The other was a St. Bernard who helped my Grandpa on the farm. His "house" was the barn!
It was back in the day when dogs didn't go in the house. My grandma would be in shock at where my boys sleep and live! LOL!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Junior has Jean-luc's old dog house now(That's Jean-luc in the dog house)..... I don't think Jr be using it much... since I now have a doggy door for him and he can come and go as he pleases. (My backyard is fenced in.)(Thanks one DURABLE dog house.... it is 18 years old now!!!!!!!!!) 

Jean-luc use to stay outside a lot.... but with the way things are now.... I'd never leave Jr outside unless I was home.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've always thought it would be nice to get one of those giant air conditioned dog houses, but I don't really want to spend 1,000-2,000 on a dog house. I think it would be nice for the dogs in the summer to get to play outside and have their own space, but for now they just have to tolerate having to come in the house for AC which is fine with me.

I don't have a dog house, but I do sometimes leave Milly outside when I go to work. We have a sun room that has a door leading to the backyard that I leave open for her... so she has her own room when outside... guess it's more of a mansion as far as dog houses go. I feel mean crating her when I'm at work, and know she prefers having her own room and access to the yard. It has tons of toys and lots of dog beds. In the summer we put box fans in each window so it is cooler than our house.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

They have a dog house but they spend their time trying to knock each other off the top of it. They're never in it.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Like many here mine very kindly share their dog house with Bob and I! They even have their very own door to go out in the back yard through...they of course...think it is part of their race track...through the door...the family room, kitchen...living room and up on the sofa to see one of the many neighbors dogs who has once again gotten lose.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I should've voted yes, but since their names are not on the mortgage, I voted no.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Never liked 'dog houses', as that usually meant that the poor pet was left outside all the time in all sorts of inclement weather. 

Mandy's 'dog house' is 2700 sq.ft. two-story.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

nope. Noah does not go in his crate that often, so I don't think he would use it.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Never liked 'dog houses', as that usually meant that the poor pet was left outside all the time in all sorts of inclement weather.
> 
> Mandy's 'dog house' is 2700 sq.ft. two-story.


Not the case with my Jean-luc.... or Jr. Jean-luc was let inside anytime we had bad/hot/cold weather or any other time he wanted to come in. 

With Jr.... Jean-luc's dog house is still there IF he wants to use it.... but I now a doggy door and he is free to come in and go out as he wants.... the backyard is fenced in.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

yes both my goldens love there kennels can't get them out once there in them.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

This thread has apparently become an excuse to brag about how big everyone's house is

:doh:


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Does yourbest friend have a dog house and does he ever use it?


I don't understand the question. 
My wife is my best friend and 
a) she's not a "he"
b) she doesn't have a dog house.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> I don't understand the question.
> My wife is my best friend and
> a) she's not a "he"
> b) she doesn't have a dog house.


 
Very good point and I do apologize.....maybe she (your wife) should answer this question

Or maybe I should have clarified things a little more precisely for us aging folks ....or not:uhoh:

:lol::--big_grin:


----------

